

Kindle Fire Rooted - jasonabelli
http://m.tgdaily.com/security-brief/59670-someones-already-rooted-the-kindle-fire

======
orjan
I'm not quite sure what the iFixit teardown has to do with rooting. For more
info on rooting Kindle, see <http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showthread.php?t=1348830>

------
simias
Mmmh, unless I'm missing something, I don't understand why the iFixit teardown
is related with this supposed rooting of the device. Does anybody have more
details or an other source? It's nonsense to me.

~~~
1880
They used SuperOneClick, which is a pretty much standard way of rooting
Android devices.

Some sources:

<http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1348830>

<http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803682>

------
isnotchicago
I do not think iFixit had any part in rooting the Kindle Fire. They took it
apart, yes, but for more information on the actual rooting, see:
[http://androidforums.com/kindle-fire-all-things-
root/446276-...](http://androidforums.com/kindle-fire-all-things-
root/446276-root-one-click-how-get-adb-running-root-superoneclick.html)

------
swasheck
according to the teardown the comm module is BT-capable, right? is this
something that has been software-disabled?

edit: link <http://www.jorjin.com/Product_SiPmodule_WG7310.htm>

------
rbanffy
Sweet. Nice hardware and US$50 cheaper than the Nook tablet.

The only downside is that they probably subsidize the device and it doesn't
feel right doing that to Amazon.

~~~
nextparadigms
But it's not like they are offering the same tablet, and Amazon subsidizes it
by $50 while B&N doesn't though.

The extra 8GB, microSD slot, 512 MB of RAM and a mic are worth the extra $50,
so the Nook Tablet is very price competitive for what it offers, too.

I'm not saying most people will care about that, they'll just care about the
lower price. But I'm saying B&N isn't ripping you off or anything, compared to
Amazon. B&N might be losing money on it, too, or selling it for zero profit.

~~~
saturdaysaint
Great point - voice recognition is one of my favorite parts of Android
(especially with the enhancements in ICS) and you'll obviously need a mic for
that.

-

Even though this is Amazon, a company with a strong tech heritage, I'm pretty
dubious of anyone's ability to improve on stock Android, especially now that
it has strong design leadership in Matias Duarte. The improvements in ICS
certainly look far more compelling than anything Amazon or B&N added.

